# help with fox tanning



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

need help pulled my fox pelt out of the freezer and soaked it in soap and water. then i poured non iodide salt on it im wondering what the next step would be to preserve it with with basic at home products. 
thanks in advance


----------

